# Where do I begin?



## moose31

DH and I have been ttc for awhile. We have made the decision that we do NOT want to go down the road of IVF. our thoughts and feelings are that if it was meant to be it would happen naturally. I have recently started clomid but I will not be continuing in fact the side effect (headaches, hot flashes) broought on the conversation that lately all of the interventions and medications have made ttc feel "wrong". this sparked the discussion of adoption , DH and I have always thought adoption was an option for us to grow our family even before we knew we had fertility issues. But know we are ready to persue it for real. but long story short have NO idea where to begin the process??? We do want to adopt infant but other than that not sure what questions to ask (ourselves and agencies) ADVICE PLease:)

Let me clarify :I have NOTHING against people doing IVF IUI and all other interventions ,bit we have realized it is NOT for us.


----------



## ispeakinsongs

Can I ask where you live? If you are in the UK I can give you some advise as I am a social worker working placing children for adoption...but it's different in every country.


----------



## moose31

hmm thanks for responding but I live in New Hamphire, United States


----------



## ispeakinsongs

:


moose31 said:


> hmm thanks for responding but I live in New Hamphire, United States

I see, sorry I cant be of much help then! Good luck with ti all though :thumbup:


----------



## naturelady

I know that this is from a while ago, but how did it work out? What did you wind up finding out? I am just exploring adoption at this point & am eager to learn :)


----------

